# Help?? school in canada



## 2sweet (Apr 17, 2008)

Hello Everyone, 

Glad to be part of your community, 2 years ago i decided to start my dream and went to school in (baking/pastry).

I went to George Brown College, and i'm sorry to say i was very disappointed, the first semester they had a strike for 1 month, i lost the education, and the theory and practical teacher were not in sink.

I didn't stay , however now i would like to go back and finish what i started, and open my own little thing.

If anybody could recommend a good school anywhere in Canada, i would really appreciate it.

Tk's.:chef:


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

While I have not actually visited this school nor do I know anything of the program, I worked with both the EC and the EPC and was extremely satisfied with the knowledge they possess and teaching capability.

Le Cordon Bleu Ottawa â€" Culinary School

Best of luck


----------



## chef27615 (Mar 12, 2008)

I am looking for the same thing in canada, The only school I am interested in right now is the LCB in Ottawa, which is a brench devision of the paris school, however, I did not find anything online about how is the school's education.


----------



## fr33_mason (Jan 9, 2008)

If you don't mind Alberta, I would suggest you check out Northern Alberta Institute of Technology (N.A.I.T.) they have had a solid forty years of culinary instruction. not hard to find info on them either.


----------



## tysonv (Jan 17, 2008)

There are also a few schools in BC. The Arts Institute, Pacific Culinary Institute and the culinay program at the Vancouver Community College. I think there might be one or two more but the names escape me. I've decided on the program at VCC and start in August.

edit: I meant to say The Pacific Institute of Culinary Arts, not the Pacific Culinary Institute.


----------



## 2sweet (Apr 17, 2008)

Tk"s for the info, actually i am looking at Vcc for baking/pastry, i did request some info from The Arts Institute, i spoke with someone there, and then because i couldn't be on the phone for 1 hour with him, and the computer at the same time, he never sent me any info......

it's ok, once i get to Vancouver in June, i will go to the school and get all the info i need.

take care.


----------



## tysonv (Jan 17, 2008)

I went through the same ordeal with The Arts Institute. First they told me they didn't offer the program in Vancouver...and then asked me if I wanted to take a tour of the facility in Vancouver 5 mins later. I recieved info from them 3 months after I spoke to someone. I guess they don't want anyone to apply.


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

It amazes me how uninformed some admissions staff can be at times.

When I was talking to one rep for the LCB school in Vegas, I informed them that I had already enrolled in the sister school here in Chicago, and she asked "What is that?" and then still tried to persuade me to go to the school in Vegas. You LCB guys got my money, now you are gonna try to hassle me to go to Vegas instead of Chicago?


----------



## chef27615 (Mar 12, 2008)

vegas have more slots than chicago


----------

